# Lost Multitool on Montgomery Pass (Cameron Pass Area)



## jburdette (Feb 28, 2005)

I lost a Schrade multitool at Montgomery Pass on 2/19. I was eating lunch at the base of Montgomery Bowl and probably dropped it in the snow there. If by some miracle you found it, please contact me at j.burdette(at)comcast.net.

Thanks,

Jon


----------

